# 2011 Bike Info s/b Released This Week



## sage1 (Dec 31, 2005)

Photos and specs for the 2011 bikes are supposed to be released sometime this week. The Specialized customer service person I spoke w/said the web site won't be updated but their dealers should get the info at the trade show and/or receive printed info would be delivered to the stores.

If any of you shop guys can post photos (especially the Roubaix line-up) that would be great. - Thanks


----------



## krtassoc (Sep 23, 2005)

http://www.81496.com/jouhou/road/specialized2011/specialized.html


----------



## -dustin (Jan 11, 2009)

New E5 Allez is pretty damn badass.


----------



## JokerSeven (Jun 15, 2010)

My LBS already has a 2011 Allez Sport on the floor. (black/yellow)


----------



## krtassoc (Sep 23, 2005)

http://ameblo.jp/ogiue-cycle/entry-10590206607.html


----------



## crumjack (Sep 11, 2005)

http://www.bikerumor.com/2010/07/16...n-cyclocross-bikes-actual-weights/#more-19974


----------



## TarmacTodd (Jun 19, 2007)

Why would specialized only do internal cable routing for the S-works roubaix and not the S-works tarmac? It would seem to me the "technology" would apply to both of their top of the line bikes.


----------



## avalnch33 (Jul 19, 2006)

TarmacTodd said:


> Why would specialized only do internal cable routing for the S-works roubaix and not the S-works tarmac? It would seem to me the "technology" would apply to both of their top of the line bikes.


next year. ususally models have a 2-3 year life span before update.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

Sram Red chainring?


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> Why would specialized only do internal cable routing for the S-works roubaix and not the S-works tarmac?


Hopefully because they know I have absolutely no interest in a bike with internal cable routing, or seat mast, etc.  I don't really care what they do with the Roubaix, but I really hope they leave the Tarmac with conventional seatpost, external cables, etc.


----------



## krtassoc (Sep 23, 2005)

http://www.twitvid.com/LMHDR


----------



## Hallinator (Jul 5, 2010)

Did spesh update their website yet? The models are definitely different (looking at the allez in particular), yet they still say they're the 2010's

EDIT: Nevermind, my country was set to UK, whoops =]


----------



## trobinson017 (Dec 15, 2009)

Hallinator said:


> Did spesh update their website yet? The models are definitely different (looking at the allez in particular), yet they still say they're the 2010's
> 
> EDIT: Nevermind, my country was set to UK, whoops =]



Did you find the MSRP for the 2011's? I'm on Spesh's USA website now it's still 2010.

TBone


----------



## MondoRock (Jul 28, 2009)

I've been able to get some info from my LBS on pricing. I too am awaiting the full info on the new models with all the specs. My LBS has the spec sheets and BikeRumors has posted pictures of the actual bikes built up so the info is out there.

Here is what I've learned. These are the prices and details that my LBS gave me. Estimated availability mid-late Sept., except for Tarmac Comp SL2 w/105 that is already in stock - saw this bike on Sunday.

Tarmac Pro SL3 with SRAM Red $4200 -- $200 increase over 2010 model

Tarmac SL2 with Shimano Ultegra $3000. I believe this is the MSRP so actual price will probably be lower, not sure if this is a Comp or Expert frame. 

Tarmac Comp SL2 with Shimano 105 or SRAM Rival $2300 -- $200 cheaper than 2010 model

Tarmac with SRAM Apex $2000 (actual price might be lower as I believe the price they quoted me was MSRP). I believe this is a Comp SL2 but not certain.


----------



## learlove (Jan 18, 2009)

krtassoc said:


> http://www.twitvid.com/LMHDR



makes me want to be an engineer again


----------

